# Steve McQueen Le Mans Tribute track



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

Detailed the luxury suites a bit more & added the flags. I designed the pit complex to be modular so I could take it to the workbench.


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Nice work! :thumbsup:


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

I added more signs to my McQueen Le Mans Tribute track grandstands. I still have the pit signs to do ("Porsche 20" etc) and I want to redo the flags because I'm not 100% happy with them but I'm getting closer.


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

I finally got some of the figures I painted seated into the grandstands in the Le Mans ESSO Press Complex. I also added more signs, including the 4x white "ESSO" on the front. For that lettering I had a guy I found on ebay custom cut the lettering from vinyl. Cost was less than $10 for 4 the four signs. Also notice how the interior looks with a few figures placed inside. Even though it is very "spartan" it still kind of makes it look busy in there.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm back! This should be the last structure for the layout. It is scratch built from foamcore & styrene. Each floor is accessible & removable so I can detail them. I still need to add figures, lights and weathering. It measures about 11" x 11". Any questions?


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

Lots of "filling in" and detailing yet to go but it's starting to come together. Still need to add pit crews, officials, more spectators (especially on the roof of the Shell building) and to finish the bare parts of the layout that have yet to be sceniced.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

always good to see your progress. very nice detail


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

I added some detail to the ACO building.


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

Some new work done on the layout.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

such dedication to fine detail.
looks real good.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

I just keep going back and studying these photos again and again. Every time, I’m amazed and stunned. Love how you’ve captured the architecture of the era and I love your lighting.


----------



## downtowndeco (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks Rolls. a couple new ones;






























HTPOTD by Milton Fox, on Flickr


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

That is an awesome view/set up! :cheers2:


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Of those three pictures, I literally cannot choose a favorite. Each time I think I have, I look at the other two and change my mind. Really good stuff! Thanks for sharing, downtown.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Wow!!!! Very nice!


----------

